# España a vista de pájaro - Spain: A bird's eye view



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN PEDRO BEACH, RIEGOARRIBA <CUDILLERO> (ASTURIAS COMUNITY)*



 Playa de San Pedro  por  Nacho y Adriana , en Flickr

*ANFI DEL MAR, MOGÁN, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND AND PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANS COMMUNITY)*



 Anfi del Mar.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias
 por  El coleccionista de instantes , en Flickr

*MANISES AIRPORT, VALENCIA PROVINCE (VALENCIA COMMUNITY)*



 Aeropuerto de Valencia a vista de pájaro  por  Suravia Fotografía Aérea , en Flickr

*MONCLOA NEIGHBORHOOD, MADRID (MADRID COMMUNITY) *



 Moncloa  por  Suravia Fotografía Aérea , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* OROEL MOUNT AND PYRENEES, HUESCA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 OROEL  por  jandrolores , en Flickr

* “MELERO” MEANDER, ALAGÓN RIVER. LOWER SHORE IS CÁCERES PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY) AND TOP SHORE IS SALAMANCA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 Meandro Río Alagón  por  macope , en Flickr

* ALPUJARRA REGION, ÓRGIVA, GRANADA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Las Alpujarras – Órgiva  por  manolovega , en Flickr

* LA HERMIDA GORGE (CANTABRIA COMUNNITY) *



 Desfiladero de La Hermida  por  mandyobr , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA CRUZ DE LA PALMA, LA PALMA ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANDS COMUNITY)*



 La Palma  por  Cesvurvir , en Flickr

* MEDINACELI, SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 VISTA AÉREA DE MEDINACELI  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

*ZURRIOLA BEACH, SAN SEBASTIAN/DONOSTIA, GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY)*



 Donostia –Zurriola  por  Alaitz_00 , en Flickr

*CASTLE, PERACENSE, TERUEL PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo de Peracense (Teruel)  por  Kamikaze GT , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* SEGURA DE LA SIERRA VILLAGE, JAÉN PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Segura de la Sierra  por  Pilonga , en Flickr

* DELIKA CANYON, ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY) FROM SANTIAGO MOUNT, BURGOS PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 Monte Santiago - Cañón del nacimiento del río Nervión  por  Pedro Ferrer / www.perdroferrer.com , en Flickr

* SANTIAGO MOUNT, BURGOS PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) FROM NEAR DELIKA VILLAGE, ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY)*



 Todo un placer...  por  ililo23 , en Flickr

* MONSÚL BEACH, CABO DE GATA REGION, ALMERÍA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMUNNITY) *



 Playa del Monsul  por  techari , en Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

*OURENSE,GALICIA*




Markhoz said:


> As Lagoas, O Ensanche, Ourense Centro y parte de A Ponte desde las torres Barreiro.


*PICO DEL TEIDE.SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE,ISLAS CANARIAS*

Pic from:

http://galeria.vulka.es/foto/el-tei...-canarias-espana-con-una-altura-de_45453.html


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GUGGENHEIM MUSEUM, BILBAO, BISKAIA/VIZCAYA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMUNITY)*



 VISTA AÉREA MUSEO GUGGENHEIM  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* PUIGCERDÀ, GIRONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY) *



 VISTA AÉREA DE PUIG CERDÁ  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* AGUILAS TOWN AND COPE CAPE (MURCIA COMUNNITY) *



 060 LEVANTEALM Águilas y Cabo Cope  por  Miradas de Andalucía , en Flickr

*AVILÉS ESTUARY (ASTURIAS COMMUNITY)*



 ria de aviles  por  jose.rebollar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALEGRANZA ISLAND, LAS PALMAS PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY)*



 Isla Alegranza  por  MortAuPat , en Flickr

* SANT CUGAT DEL VALLÈS, BARCELONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY) *



 VOL_5479  por  jaumecarrerafotos , en Flickr

* BEACH, TAZONES <VILLAVICIOSA> (ASTURIAS COMMUNITY)*



 Tazones (Asturias) desde el aire  por  napo y sasita , en Flickr

* RUINS, ROMAN THEATRE OF COLONIA CLUNIA SULPICIA, BURGOS PROVINCE. During the reign of Servius Sulpicius Galba, Clunia was the capital of the Roman Empire. (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 clunia, burgos  por  abar.aranburu , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SA CALOBRA, MAJORCA ISLAND (BALEARIC ISLANDS COMUNITY)*



 Sa Calobra  por  jacobo.portillo , en Flickr

* ARACENA RANGE. ALÁJAR VILLAGE, HUELVA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Alajar from above  por  eelandco , en Flickr

* FUENTIDUEÑA VILLAGE, SEGOVIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 Fuentidueña HDR  por  esthervfdez , en Flickr

*MONTSERRAT MONASTERY, BARCELONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMUNNITY) *



 Montserrat – Spain  por  alexandru_iordan , en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*VALENCIA (VALENCIAN COMMUNITY)*

Valencia - Vista desde el Miguelete por J.S.C., en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*ALICANTE, ALBUFERETA (VALENCIAN COMMUNITY)*

Playa albufereta-Alicante por juanjoalicanton, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*PEÑISCOLA (VALENCIAN COMMUNITY)*

Vista de Peñiscola - Castellón por Carlos SGP, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEÑA LABRA PEAK FROM PICO TRES MARES (“Three seas peak”, named for being born three rivers that are directed to three different seas, Atlantic (Pisuerga-->Duero rivers), Mediterranean (Ebro river) and Cantabrian (Nansa river), PALENCIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) AND (CANTABRIA COMMUNITY) *



 Vistas desde Pico Tres Mares.  por  Percherón , en Flickr

* CASTLE AND VILLAGE, ZUHEROS, CÓRDOBA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Espagne, Andalousie, Zuheros  por  jpazam , en Flickr

* MIRAVET VILLAGE, TARRAGONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 Miravet. Barri vell  por  Josep Tama , en Flickr

* SAN VICENTE DE LA SONSIERRA AND BRIONES VILLAGES (LA RIOJA COMUNNITY) *



 San Vicente de la Sonsierra  por  Antortiz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MARBELLA, MALAGA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMUNITY)*



 Marbella, Andalusia  por  Aerial Photography , en Flickr

* CEUTA (AUTONOMOUS CITY OF CEUTA, NORTH AFRICA) *



 Ceuta  por  Diskforce , en Flickr

* ZARAGOZA (ARAGON COMUNNITY) *



 Zaragoza  por  ★ Katssenian ★ , en Flickr

* ROMANESQUE CHURCH OF NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA ANUNCIADA. URUEÑA, VALLADOLID PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 Panorámica de la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Anunciada Desde las Murallas (Urueña) [Valladolid]  por  Albrecht Hariwald III , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CASTLE, JADRAQUE, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMUNITY)*



 Castillo de Jadraque / Castle of Jadraque  por  Francis Cassidy , en Flickr

* ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA VILLAGE, CÁDIZ PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Zahara de la Sierra, Spain  por  campese , en Flickr

* IBIZA CITY, EIVISSA/IBIZA ISLAND (BALEARIC ISLANDS COMUNNITY) *



 Ibiza  por  Cervusrvir , en Flickr

* ALHAMBRA, GRANADA (ANDALUSIA COMUNNITY) *



 Aérea Alhambra IV  por  salvadorfornell , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAÑÓN DEL RÍO LOBOS (CANYON OF WOLVES RIVER), SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 cañon del rio lobos  por  YOLICAS , en Flickr

* VIANA DO BOLO VILLAGE, OURENSE PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY) *



 Viana do Bolo.  por  Ramón DB , en Flickr

* LLEIDA (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 Lleida  por  desdedalt , en Flickr

* SUNSET AND CALVARY. RÁGAMA, SALAMANCA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 Rágama (Salamanca). 1  por  juanito1948 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIAZOR STADIUM, A CORUÑA (GALICIA COMUNITY)*



 VISTA AEREA ESTADIO RIAZOR  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* EUROPE’S AMAZON, MONFRAGÜE NATIONAL PARK, CÁCERES PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY) *



 Monfrague  por  jose hidalgo peña , en Flickr

* SAN MILLÁN DE YUSO MONASTERY, SAN MILLÁN DE LA COGOLLA (LA RIOJA COMUNNITY) *



 Monasterio de Yuso  por  Cruccone , en Flickr

* CATHEDRAL OF PALENCIA (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 Catedral de Palencia  por  Arluck , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WHITE VILLAGE. MOJACAR, ALMERÍA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMUNITY)*



 Blanco Mojácar  por  ironde , en Flickr

* MOUNTAIN VILLAGE. YESTE, ALBACETE PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 castillo y iglesia de yeste. Albacete  por  sanchez garcia , en Flickr

* MEDIEVAL VILLAGE. ARÉVALO, ÁVILA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 Arévalo ...  por  marioadaja , en Flickr

* MEDITERRANEAN VILLAGE. CALELLA DE PALAFRUGELL, GIRONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMUNNITY) *



 Calella de Palafrugell  por  TerePedro , en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Excellent Castor! :cheers:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*MINAS DE RIOTINTO, HUELVA PROVINCE (ANDALUCIA COMUNITY)*









Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

*CIUDAD RODRIGO.(SALAMANCA,CASTILLA Y LEÓN)*

Pic from..

http://radagast-elpardo.blogspot.com.es/2010/07/historiografia-militar.html










*Teleférico.(FUENTE DÉ,CANTABRIA)*


Teleférico de Fuente Dé (Cantabria, 2009-oct) por mundochurrillo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* CASTLE, LA ADRADA, AVILA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo de La Adrada  por  Vicentenondedeu , en Flickr

*CASTLE, BELMONTE, CUENCA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY *



 BELMONTE 8 (CUENCA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*CASTLE, ALMONACID DE TOLEDO, TOLEDO PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Castillos de España: ALMONACID de TOLEDO  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*CASTLE, ARACENA, HUELVA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Castillo de Aracena  por  Paco Rodas , en Flickr


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

*Lorca Castle (MURCIA COMMUNITY)*










*Cathedral of Murcia (MURCIA COMMUNITY)*


----------



## Desgraciao (Dec 7, 2007)

Sierra del Segura, JAÉN PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

*Cehegín and Caravaca de la Cruz.(REGIÓN DE MURCIA)*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA ENCANTADA, SITE OF THE BRONZE AGE. GRANÁTULA DE CALATRAVA, CIUDAD REAL PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Yacimiento de la Encantada  por  vayacamping2011 , en Flickr

*TETAS DE VIANA (VIANA’S TITS) AND COOLING TOWERS, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Spanish hills and cooling towers  por  hippitywippity , en Flickr

* DAWN. HORNACHUELOS, CÓRDOBA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMUNNITY) *



 Amanecer en Hornachuelos  por  Almirante2011 , en Flickr

*GALAYOS PEAKS, GREDOS RANGE. ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO VILLAGE, ÁVILA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 Galayos y Cabeza del Covacho  por  Hantolin , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*”FIESTA”, ALBACETE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Feria Albacete  por  TerceraFundacion , en Flickr

* CÓRDOBA (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Córdoba, España - Ciudad del Patrimonio Mundial  por  juanelo66 , en Flickr

* SANTIAGO CALATRAVA. BUENAVISTA CENTER, OVIEDO (ASTURIAS COMMUNITY)*



 01 Palacio de Exposiciones y Congresos Ciudad de Oviedo Calatrava 865 por  javier1949 , en Flickr

* WINDMILLS AND CASTLE, CONSUEGRA, TOLEDO PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Les moulins à vent de Consuegra (Castilla la Mancha)  por  PierreG_09 , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOME OF CATHEDRAL AND STORKS, ZAMORA (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 ZAMORA  por  Luis G. Cabello , en Flickr

* ROMAN AMPHITEATHER, TARRAGONA (CATALONIA COMMUNITY) *



 Tarragona, Spain  por  vshasta21 , en Flickr

* PUERTOLLANO, CIUDAD REAL PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 PUERTOLLANO-SURAVIA.S.A (34)  por  Ayuntamiento de Puertollano , en Flickr

* PISUERGA RIVER, VALLADOLID (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 HDR sobre puente de Valladolid(Puente del Poniente)  por  _Bruster_ , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALCAZABA (CASTLE), ALMERÍA (ANDALUSIA COMUNITY)*



 Alcazaba de Almería  por  Sali07 , en Flickr

* AIRPORT, LA SEU D’URGELL, LLEIDA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMUNNITY) *



 Pirineus - La Seu d'Urgell airport 04.06.2010 (LEU / LESU)  por  Javier Ortega Figueiral , en Flickr


*BRIDGES. ROMAN AND SANTIAGO CALATRAVA, MÉRIDA, BADAJOZ PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY) *



 Mérida la romana y Calatrava / Roman Mérida and Santiago Calatrava  por  BermudezLievano , en Flickr

* AMAYA PEAK, BURGOS PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMUNNITY) *



 Peña Amaya  por  bijirijo , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Castor, you always post great pics, and the most important, variety of places! I wish all forumers posted pics from different provinces...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Thanks, buho. 

Indeed, if we put several pictures would be interesting if they were from different provinces, as it tries to show the striking differences that may occur in this country called Spain :applause:


*RUPIT I PRUIT VILLAGE, BARCELONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMUNITY)*



 2010 08 17 Rupit  por  hilberg2009 , en Flickr

* SQUARE, HONDARRIBIA, GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY) *



 Hondarribia  por  Nene 0 hidratoso , en Flickr

*CANTAVIEJA VILLAGE, TERUEL PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY) *


 Cantavieja  por  Comarca del Maestrazgo , en Flickr

* MÁLAGA ( ANDALUSIA COMUNNITY) *



 Malaga – Gibralfaro  por  Af-Picture , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* MELILLA (AUTONOMOUS CITY OF MELILLA, NORTH AFRICA) *



 Melilla "La Vieja" en nocturno  por  cogozalez1 , en Flickr

* SANT CLIMENT CHURCH, TAÜLL, LLEIDA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY) *



 Lérida - Iglesia de San Clemente de Tahull  por  alejandro blanco , en Flickr

* MONASTERIO DE PIEDRA (STONE’S MONASTERY), ZARAGOZA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 Caida al infinito/Falling into infinity  por  Nrike , en Flickr

* MONTEFRÍO VILLAGE, GRANADA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Paisaje de invierno en Montefrío  por  patrimoniodemontefrio , en Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Olvera, Cádiz province (Andalucía Comunity)*









Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Alcalá del Júcar, Albacete province (Castilla la Mancha community)*









Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Lastres (Principado de Asturias community)*









Flickr


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

*Alicante and Sierra de Aitana.(Alicante,Comunidad Valenciana)*


alicante y nieve por Paco Cameo, en Flickr

*La Gomera landscape.(La Gomera,Islas Canarias)*


Por La Gomera por josegrancanaria, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WHARF OF THE CARAVELS, PALOS DE LA FRONTERA, HUELVA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)
*



 VISTA AEREA MUELLE DE LAS CARABELAS  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* BARRIOS DE LUNA RESERVOIR, LEÓN PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 VISTA AEREA BARRIOS DE LUNA  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* SMOG, WINDTURBINE AND FIELDS. LUGO PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 VISTA AÉREA DE AEROGENERADOR EN LA NIEBLA, LUGO  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* SANT FERRÁN CASTLE. FIGUERES, GIRONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 VISTA AEREA CASTILLO DE SAN FERNANDO  por  Tafyr , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* PLAYA DE LOS MUERTOS (BEACH OF THE DEAD), ALMERÍA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Playa de los Muertos ( Almeria)  por  blitu , en Flickr

* MEDIEVAL BRIDGE, GUADIANA RIVER, MEDELLÍN, BADAJOZ PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY) *



 Puente medieval de Medellín  por  sigue las huellas de badajoz , en Flickr

* CALATRAVA CASTLE, CIUDAD REAL PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo de Calatrava  por  MelisaTuya , en Flickr

* DAROCA, ZARAGOZA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 DAROCA 2 (ZARAGOZA)  por  castillerozaldivar , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ESPIGÜETE MOUNT, PALENCIA PROVINCE, FROM RIAÑO, LEÓN PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMUNITY)*



 ESPIGÜETE  por  juanluisgx , en Flickr

* FALL. PUENTE RA, CEBOLLERA RANGE (LA RIOJA COMMUNITY) *



 Cascada mayor de Puente Ra  por  Jones60b , en Flickr

* PUEBLOS NEGROS (BLACK VILLAGES) REGION, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Campillo de ranas - Pueblos negros Guadalajara  por  Fernando Tellado , en Flickr

* A VIEW OF DOG. FROM COSTABONA MOUNT, GIRONA PROVINCE ( CATALONIA COMUNNITY) *



 costabona 2  por  Laura.BDN , en Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> ^^
> 
> Indeed, if we put several pictures would be interesting if they were from different provinces, as it tries to show the striking differences that may occur in this country called Spain :applause:


I agree, that's why i love this thread, and I try to to the same in the italian one! Spain is such a great country, it has always something surprising to offer!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Almonaster la Real, Huelva province (Andalucía community)*









Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* XODOS/CHODOS VILLAGE, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN PROVINCE (VALENCIA COMMUNITY)*



 Chodos (Castellón)  por  rafa sorolla , en Flickr

* ALCUDIA VALLEY REGION, CIUDAD REAL PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Valle de Alcudia  por  Jeronimo Cerro , en Flickr

* GARDENS OF THE ALCAZAR DE LOS REYES CRISTIANOS, CÓRDOBA (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Jardines del Alcazar (Córdoba)  por  analzq , en Flickr

*RAILROAD AND HIGHWAY OVER CONTRERAS RESERVOIR, CUENCA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Tren sobre el embalse de Contreras, Minglanilla (Cuenca)  por  Carlos Huete (Carl02.com) , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIÁN (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY) *



 Donostia  por  Xavier Olaizola , en Flickr

*CASTLE, LA CALAHORRA, GRANADA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 MEDIEVAL CASTLES: LA CALAHORRA (GRANADA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*LLANÇA, GIRONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 Llança (Girona)  por  ****.matas , en Flickr

* ANGUIX CASTLE, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Anguix  por  GUADALAJARA SPAIN , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* LANDSCAPE, ALT URGELL REGION, LLEIDA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 18/05/2009  por  E.R.R , en Flickr

* LANDSCAPE (LA RIOJA COMMUNITY) *



 DSC00053  por  pedromasipperez , en Flickr

* CATHEDRALS BEACH, LUGO PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 Playa de Las Catedrales, Lugo  por  ****.matas , en Flickr

*MÁLAGA (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Málaga  por  NoniManso (Carl02.com) , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* AS ERMITAS SHRINE, OURENSE PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY) *



 As Ermitas  por  Las fotos de Chicho , en Flickr

*BÁRDENAS REALES (NAVARRE COMMUNITY)*



 Bardenas Reales de Navarra.
 por  rcoses , en Flickr

*LANDSCAPE, PALENCIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Tierras de Palencia  por  ebpreflex , en Flickr

* LAGO VERDE, LANZAROTE ISLAND, LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY) *



 Lago Verde, Lanzarote (Spain)  por  Juan C Ruiz , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* TUI VILLAGE AND MIÑO RIVER, PONTEVEDRA PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 Tui  por  **** Faber , en Flickr

* MIRANDA DEL CASTAÑAR VILLAGE, SALAMANCA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 Miranda268.jpg  por  Modesto Escobar , en Flickr

* TAGANANA, TENERIFE ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY)*



 Taganana – Tenerife  por  Javier Amor , en Flickr

*LAGUNA NEGRA (BLACK LAGOON), SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Laguna Negra – Soria  por  Manuel Suárez Calvo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*HORTA DE SANT JOAN VILLAGE, TARRAGONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY) *



 horta de sant joan  por  mencantagava , en Flickr

*LANDSCAPE, TERUEL PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 Panoramic view of a beautiful landscape (Teruel, Spain) / Vista panoramica de un bello paisaje (Teruel)  por  Trensamiro , en Flickr

*VALLADOLID FROM ARROYO DE LA ENCOMIENDA TOWN, VALLADOLID PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Amanecer  por  C.J. Mata , en Flickr

* SAN MARTÍN DE CASTAÑEDA VILLAGE, ZAMORA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 Por el Norte de Zamora: San Martín de Castañeda.  por  M. Martin Vicente , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* CEUTA (AUTONOMOUS CITY OF CEUTA, NORTH AFRICA)*



 Ferry iniciando su travesía  por  juanjos_romero , en Flickr

* MELILLA (AUTONOMOUS CITY OF MELILLA, NORTH AFRICA)*



 Puerto deportivo  por  Christian Grunau , en Flickr

* GUJULI (OR GOIURI) FALL, ARABA/ÁLAVA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY)*



 CASCADA DE GUJULI  por  zuazo , en Flickr

*AÝNA VILLAGE, ALBACETE PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Ayna (Albacete)  por  BettyBup , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* AGUA AMARGA, CABO DE GATA REGION, ALMERÍA PROVINCIA (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Aguamarga (Cabo de Gata)  por  Sofía , en Flickr

*GUISANDO, GREDOS RANGE, ÁVILA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Guisando (Sierra de Gredos)  por  javisaye , en Flickr

*LANDSCAPE, BADAJOZ PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY)*



 LA BELLEZA DEL PAISAJE EXTREMEÑO  por  AITANA64 , en Flickr

* VALLDEMOSA VILLAGE, MAJORCA ISLAND (BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY) *



 Valldemosa  por  Rober , en Flickr


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

beeindruckend  impressionnant


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Thanks, yabbes 


* ORBANEJA DEL CASTILLO VILLAGE, BURGOS PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Orbaneja desde lo alto  por  Diego Rayaces , en Flickr

* HURDES REGION, CÁCERES PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY)*



 las hurdes (86)  por  gomegomezusi , en Flickr

* JIMENA DE LA FRONTERA, CÁDIZ PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Jimena de la Frontera  por  Juancho Corona , en Flickr

*GORGE, MIJARES RIVER. MONTANEJOS, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN PROVINCE (VALENCIA COMMUNITY)*



 Montanejos - Rio Mijares  por  Wolfgang Appel , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* LANDSCAPE, CIUDAD REAL PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Landscape, Spain (Ciudad Real)  por  Perca* , en Flickr

*SALOBRAL LAGOON, CÓRDOBA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Laguna del Salobral  por  Rafael Jiménez , en Flickr

*A CORUÑA (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 Sin título  por  Óscar Seoane , en Flickr

* SAN PABLO CONVENT, CUENCA (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Cuenca nevada  por  medievalum , en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Sevilla*


Sevilla by Lanpernas 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CREUS CAPE, GIRONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 Cabo de Creus  por  Pearlhuhn , en Flickr

* FROM LA SAGRA RANGE, GRANADA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Atardecer  por  Garomar , en Flickr

* CASTLE AND CATHEDRAL, SIGÜENZA, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo y Catedral de SIGÜENZA (GUADALAJARA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

*ZUMAIA VILLAGE, GIPUZKOA/GUIPÚZCOA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY)*



 Zumaia  por  jorgellovera , en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Toledo


Toledo, Spain by dimaruss34, on Flickr


Toledo, Spain by dimaruss34, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* MINING VILLAGE. NERVA, HUELVA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY) *



 Nerva y su paisaje  por  IgnacioCanillo , en Flickr

*CATHEDRAL, JAÉN (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 Desde mi balconcillo  por  Issis Starlust , en Flickr

*GUIMERÀ VILLAGE, LLEIDA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 Paisajes de Cataluña – Guimerà  por  AlessandroPaPi , en Flickr

* CASTLE. CLAVIJO VILLAGE (LA RIOJA COMMUNITY) *



 Castillo de Clavijo (La Rioja - Spain)  por  Arbego , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

buho said:


> Awesome!





*COAST, LUGO PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 Lugo_mariña_central  por  jabuide1 , en Flickr

* COSTA DEL SOL. MIJAS, MALAGA PROVINCE (ANDALUSIA COMMUNITY)*



 lacala_golf_resort_comprar_casa_costadel sol3  por  GRUPOLAR , en Flickr

* RONCAL VALLEY (NAVARRE COMMUNITY)*



 Valle del Roncal (Navarra)  por  Astrid svd , en Flickr

*SIL RIVER GORGES, OURENSE AND LUGO PROVINCES (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 Cañones del Sil  por  marianeva , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* SAN MIGUEL COLLEGIATE. AMPUDIA, PALENCIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *


 Colegiata de San Miguel - Torre 4  por  albTotxo , en Flickr

*CALDERA DE BANDAMA, GRAN CANARIA ISLAND, LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY)*



 Gran Canaria - Caldera de Bandama  por  GRANCANARIA.COM , en Flickr

*FERVENZA (FALL), BOROSA RIVER. PONTEVEDRA PROVINCE (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*



 "Aerea"  por  Salvador Moreira , en Flickr

* CANDELARIO VILLAGE, SALAMANCA PROVINCE PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *



 Candelario desde el Parque  por  iesluisvelez , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MASCA VILLAGE, TENERIFE ISLAND, SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE PROVINCE (CANARY ISLANDS COMMUNITY)*



 DSCN1848 Masca – Tenerife  por  jms_tv , en Flickr

* CALATAÑAZOR VILLAGE, SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Calatañazor, muralla sur  por  julian-oa , en Flickr

* SIURANA DE PRADES VILLAGE, TARRAGONA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 Siurana de Prades  por  esta_ahi , en Flickr

*LINARES DE MORA VILLAGE, TERUEL PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 Linares en malva (I)  por  .Bambo. , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* CASTLE. PEÑAFIEL, VALLADOLID PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY) *


 Castillo de Peñafiel & Valladolid ( Spain )  por  riosyvalles-2 , en Flickr

*BUTRÓN CASTLE. GATICA, BISCAIA/VIZCAYA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo de Butrón - Foto Medieval  por  Aitor Agirregabiria , en Flickr

*CASTLE. CASTILLO DE ALBA, ZAMORA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo de Alba  por  carmenramos , en Flickr

* CASTLE. ARÁNDIGA, ZARAGOZA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY) *



 Castillo de Arandiga  por  Amigos de los Castillos de Aragón , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Thanks, Linguine. Happy New Year 


*PYRENEAN AREA, NAVARRE PYRENEES (NAVARRE COMMUNITY)*



 Pirineos navarros  por  Oscar H. , en Flickr


*PYRENEAN AREA, ARAGÓN PYRENEES. YESA RESERVOIR AND RUESTA VILLAGE, ZARAGOZA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 Yesa-Ruesta 2  por  Jotake , en Flickr

*PYRENEAN AREA, ARAGÓN PYRENEES. TOZAL DEL MAYO (THE WILDER PYRENEES), ORDESA VALLEY, HUESCA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 Tozal del Mallo, 25/05/2011  por  lazarotours , en Flickr

*PYRENEAN AREA, CATALONIA PYRENEES. CERTASCAN LAKE, LLEIDA PROVINCE (CATALONIA COMMUNITY)*



 certascan 1  por  Laura.BDN , en Flickr


----------



## bulgerhoog (Aug 3, 2003)

*Montserrat, sunrise and sea of clouds*

On vacation in Spain I experienced a exceptional sunrise at Montserrat. Here some pictures:

Barcelona communications tower is visible :nuts:



Spain: sea of clouds by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain: sea of clouds with Barcelona Foster tower by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


Spain: sunrise sea of clouds by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain: Montserrat sea of clouds by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain: sunrise Montserrat by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain, Montserrat, view to the snow capped Pyrenees by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr​

Erik


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice pics!:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome shots! Love those clouds hugging the mountains!


----------



## rosediamond (Nov 23, 2012)

I love those pictures, they are all amazing, specially the pics of Certascan Lake


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Great pictures, bulgerhoog :banana:


* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. DEMANDA RANGE (LA RIOJA COMMUNITY)*



 Sierra de la Demanda  por  leioa , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. CASCADA (FALL) LAGOON, NEILA RANGE, BURGOS PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*


 Laguna de la Cascada  por  leioa , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. LAGUNA NEGRA (BLACK LAGOON), PICOS DE URBIÓN RANGE, SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 LAGUNA NEGRA  por  koldomovil2008 , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. SAN MIGUEL OR MONCAYO RANGE, MONCAYO PEAK, ZARAGOZA PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*


 El moncayo por su cara este  por  cadiyo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. MINISTRA RANGE, RIBA DE SANTIUSTE VILLAGE, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Castillo de Riba  por  vcuevas , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. JAVALAMBRE RANGE, VALENCIA PROVINCE (VALENCIA COMMUNITY)*



 Alpuente  por  xxjcaxx , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. JAVALAMBRE RANGE, TERUEL PROVINCE (ARAGON COMMUNITY)*



 espejo 003  por  guadefuc , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, IBERIAN SYSTEM. PENYAGOLOSA PEAK, PENYAGOLOSA MASSIF, CASTELLÓ/CASTELLÓN PROVINCE (VALENCIA COMMUNITY)*



 Pico Penyagolosa  por  Cloud_400d , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. PEDRAZA VILLAGE, SEGOVIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 aerial Segovia  por  celia de coca , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. SALAMANCA (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 VISTA AÉREA DE SALAMANCA  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. MEDINACELI VILLAGE, SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 VISTA AÉREA DE MEDINACELI  por  Tafyr , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. RETUERTA ABBEY, WINERY AND VINEYARDS “RIBERA DEL DUERO”, VALLADOLID PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*


 Abadía Retuerta  por  Carlkos (CR 76) , en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics, really bird's eye! kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. EBRO RIVER, BURGOS PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 La llanura y el gran rio  por  Sanabres , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. DUERO RIVER, NEAR TORO, ZAMORA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 la vega toresana  por  Susa1972 , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. FIELDS, ÁVILA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 DESDE EL TREN  por  ANEIS PHOTO , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, NORTH PLATEAU. LANDSCAPE, PALENCIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Herrera de Pisuerga  por  bijirijo , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. GUADARRAMA RANGE. MY VILLAGE: ROYAL PALACE, SAN ILDEFONSO OR LA GRANJA, SEGOVIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 aerial Segovia  por  Celia de coca , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. GREDOS RANGE, GREDOS CIRCUS AND PLAZA DEL MORO ALMANZOR PEAK, ÁVILA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Circo de Gredos  por  VazFotos , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. OCEJÓN RANGE, OCEJÓN PEAK AND DESPEÑALAGUA FALL, GUADALAJARA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*


 Ocejón y Despeñaelagua  por  DiegoSoria , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. GUADARRAMA RANGE, PEÑALARA LAGOON (MADRID COMMUNITY)*


 Laguna Peñalara  por  eperez , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. BEJAR RANGE. CANDELARIO VILLAGE, SALAMANCA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Candelario desde la Carretera de El Castañar  por  iesluisvelez , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. GATA RANGE, CÁCERES PROVINCE (EXTREMADURA COMMUNITY)*



 Sierra de Gata  por  lazancada , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. SAN VICENTE RANGE, TOLEDO PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Excursión al Piélago  por  Petezin , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, CENTRAL SYSTEM. PELA RANGE, SORIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Al fondo la Sierra de la Pela (entre Retortillo y Tarancueña, Soria)  por  Alberto click , en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

* INTERIOR SPAIN, SOUTH PLATEAU. UCLÉS, CUENCA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*


 Castillo nº 200: UCLÉS (CUENCA)  por  castillerozaldívar , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, SOUTH PLATEAU. LANDSCAPE, TITULCIA (MADRID COMMUNITY)*


 Sembrado. Titulcia  por  EldelaPumarada , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, SOUTH PLATEAU. CONSUEGRA FIELDS, TOLEDO PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*



 Consuegra  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr

* INTERIOR SPAIN, SOUTH PLATEAU. TABLAS DE DAIMIEL, CIUDAD REAL PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY)*


 Las Tablas de Daimiel  por  Emiliovet , en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome shots! Love those clouds hugging the mountains!

On vacation in Spain I experienced a exceptional sunrise at Montserrat. Here some pictures:

Barcelona communications tower is visible :nuts:



Spain: sea of clouds by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain: sea of clouds with Barcelona Foster tower by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


Spain: sunrise sea of clouds by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain: Montserrat sea of clouds by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain: sunrise Montserrat by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr



Spain, Montserrat, view to the snow capped Pyrenees by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr​

Erik


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you all for the amazing views of glorious Spain. I would also like to thank Castor_Game for opening that thread. Please, continue to update it


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bardenas Reales - Navarra​*







Al que madruga... por Chin Chinau, no Flickr


Amanecer por Chin Chinau, no Flickr


Castildeterra por MedioTuerto, no Flickr


Great Canyon (El Rallón, Bardenas Reales) por David Martin Castan, no Flickr


Piskerra 2 por David Martin Castan, no Flickr


paso de los ciervos por Mikelo, no Flickr


Piskerra por Chin Chinau, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Luarca - Principado de Asturias​*







Luarca, Asturias HDR por marcp_dmoz, no Flickr


La Villa Blanca de la Costa Verde por magda196, no Flickr


MIRADES D´ASTURIES: Port de LUARCA (Valdés) - HDR por antoni targarona, no Flickr


Fishery Harbour – Puerto Pesquero, Luarca Asturias HDR por marcp_dmoz, no Flickr


Luarca again por DenesG1-still off, computerproblems, no Flickr









Créditos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Salto del Nervión - Provincia de Burgos - Castilla y León​*







salto del nervion por Mikel Gasteiz, no Flickr


Salto del Nervion 1. por raullopezch, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión 2 por raullopezch, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión 1 por raullopezch, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión (Orduña) por J.M. ALDAY DIEGO, no Flickr


De chiste por MedioTuerto, no Flickr









Créditos


220 metros por fjarribas, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión por TxominRivera, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Great series of photographs of Santiago Mount and Nervion Fall. But you have to make a correction ... The top where the water falls is the province of Burgos, Castilla y Leon Community and where the water falls is the province of Álava/Araba, Basque Country Community.

Thanks for your work, Campeche ... It's great! :applause:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Alcázar de Segovia - Provincia de Segovia - Castilla y León​*







Fairy Tale ... por lapidim, no Flickr


Alcázar por Asturtom, no Flickr


CASTLES: ALCÁZAR de SEGOVIA por castillerozaldívar, no Flickr


El Alcázar de Segovia por Pilar Azaña, no Flickr


El Alcázar de Segovia por Pilar Azaña, no Flickr


Alcazar de Segovia por ASpepeguti, no Flickr


Alcazar de Segovia por ASpepeguti, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Peñíscola - Provincia de Castellón - Comunidad Valenciana* 








darreres llums ... por Seracat, no Flickr


Sunset pink - Atardecer rosa por Pilar Azaña, no Flickr


El Castillo del Papa Luna por Pilar Azaña, no Flickr


Eterna Contemplación... por lapidim, no Flickr









Créditos


Peñiscola 11,10,2010-1 por Pokelin1, no Flickr


Peñíscola por [email protected]®©ãǿ►ðȅtǭǹȁðǿr◄©, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - ASTURIAS AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY 

Cantabrian Mountains - Central section: Picos de Europa Massive; Urrieles Massif; Urriellu or Naranjo de Bulnes Peak .... "¡Donde Dios vive!" (Where God lives!)*



Picos de Europa from "Los Locos" por PabloCondeFuente, en Flickr


Picos de Europa. Macizo Central por dhbgijon, en Flickr



Urrielu / Naranjo de Bulnes por rgrant_97, en Flickr



Ruta del Cares, Naranjo de Bulnes por maype2988, en Flickr



Cabaña y Picu Urriellu por Aidart, en Flickr



Picu Urriellu por ricgonmen, en Flickr



NARANJO DE BULNES por juancho_vive, en Flickr


Urriello desde Asiego Enero por javiercrespo, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Castellfullit de la Roca - Provincia de Gerona - Cataluña*








Catalunya: Castellfollit de la Roca por Catalunya Experience, no Flickr


Castellfollit de la roca por Virginia Castillejo, no Flickr


Castellfollit de la Roca por MorBCN, no Flickr


Castellfollit sobre el basalt / A town above the lava flow por SBA73, no Flickr


Un pueblo curioso por Sergio Jáuregui, no Flickr


Castellfollit de la Roca por Meino NL, no Flickr


Castellfollit de la Roca por mammita, no Flickr









Créditos









Créditos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Desierto de Tabernas - Provincia de Almería - Andalucía*















Créditos


Insolaciones. por elojeador, no Flickr


Sem título por vamitos, no Flickr









Créditos


Desierto de Tabernas por miquel comes, no Flickr


Barranco del Cautivo por domimb_, no Flickr


Tormenta en el Desierto por domimb_, no Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPAIN - EXTREMADURA AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY* 


*Natural Park of Monfragüe - Cáceres Province
EUROPE’S AMAZON. The river Tagus (Tajo in Spanish and Tejo in Portuguese) was completely inaccessible in these places, its banks having been unknown until the twentieth century. From the heights have been able to see and name these places, Monfragüe today. *



Monfrague por jose hidalgo peña, en Flickr



Parque Nacional de Monfragüe por Monre, en Flickr



Monfragüe por Luis_Jimenez, en Flickr




Monfragüe por Geopotkin, en Flickr



Helicoptero en Monfragüe por Alex Hangdog, en Flickr


Puesta de sol en Monfragüe por Alex Hangdog, en Flickr



Monfragüe por Alex Hangdog, en Flickr


Monfragüe_IMG_3816 por Jose Antonio Cotallo Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria​







San Vicente de La Barquera por seryani, no Flickr


Another day in the paradise por IrreBerenT, no Flickr


San Vicente de la Barquera por durandarte, no Flickr


San Vicente de La Barquera por seryani, no Flickr


SAN VICENTE de la BARQUERA (CANTABRIA) por castillerozaldívar, no Flickr









Créditos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ordesa Canyon, Pyrenees, Spain


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*VALL D´ARAN 


























*​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

great updates!

Ordesa Canyon looks really spectacular!!


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Castor_Game said:


> Great series of photographs of Santiago Mount and Nervion Fall. *But you have to make a correction* ... The top where the water falls is the province of Burgos, Castilla y Leon Community and where the water falls is the province of Álava/Araba, Basque Country Community.
> 
> Thanks for your work, Campeche ... It's great! :applause:


Honestly, this is my mistake not from him, because he has quoted these pics from my thread (that works since march) on the Brazilian section.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597150

My apologies...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silano your work is the best but the best one is pequello tribute to your very great post hopefully all forumers saw the very great threads that have Brazilian forum

My apologies.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=763


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

gabo79 said:


> Silano your work is the best but the best one is pequello tribute to your very great post hopefully all forumers saw the very great threads that have Brazilian forum
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=763


Don't worry, you can quote "my job" and post here. :lol:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

#250 :drool:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> *Las Médulas - Provincia de León - Castilla y León​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Silano (2.0) said:


> Honestly, this is my mistake not from him, because he has quoted these pics from my thread (that works since march) on the Brazilian section.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597150
> 
> My apologies...



I'm sorry ... thanks 


*SPAIN - ARAGON AUTONOMOUS COMMUNITY, HUESCA PROVINCE 

Las Peñas de Riglos Municipality. So called "Mallos of Riglos" are geological formations of impressive size, with walls up to 300 m high.*



Los Mallos de Riglos. por sergioski1982, en Flickr



Mallos de Riglos por pilimm21, en Flickr



Mallos de Riglos por pilimm21, en Flickr



Le tour des Mallos de Riglos (Aragon/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr



Mallos de Riglos, Huesca (España) por José Angel Pérez, en Flickr



Le tour des Mallos de Riglos (Aragon/Espagne) por PierreG_09, en Flickr



Mallos de Riglos. por Percherón, en Flickr



Mallos de Riglos por jaecheve, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> *Valle de Ordesa - Provincia de Huesca - Aragón​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> *Parque Nacional del Teide - Teide - Canarias​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> TOP # 1 Espain
> 
> *Mount Teide, Tenerife, Canary Islands*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Mallos de Riglos - Provincia de Huesca - Aragón​*








los mallos de riglos 0173 r por tomas meson, no Flickr


Mallos de Riglos por marathoniano, no Flickr


Pyrénées espagnoles por Philippe Marquand Photography, no Flickr


Mallos de Riglos por Skyllion, no Flickr


maLLos de Riglos por V¡rgin¡a, no Flickr


Mallos de R¡glos por V¡rgin¡a, no Flickr


Los Mallos de Riglos (Huesca) por J.M. ALDAY DIEGO, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8757651570/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC04863 por Lara May, en Flickr


DSC04932 por Lara May, en Flickr


Benidorm Terra Mítica theme park rides, Spain por phototouring, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

ANY AERIAL.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> *Playa de Las Catedrales (Ribadeo) - Provincia de Lugo - Galicia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> *Playa de Las Catedrales (Ribadeo) - Provincia de Lugo - Galicia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing views of the Teide Peak.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Peñíscola en Castellón (C. Valenciana)*










Flickr Diputación Castellón


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^Amazing how buildings are on that tiny island


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic landscape and seascape. :cheers:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is not an island, indeed. It is a castle in a very good position to be defended.

Built by Temple knights in the middle Age, it was later used by non-recognised Pope Benedict XIII.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

gabo79 said:


> *Mallos de Riglos - Provincia de Huesca - Aragón​*
> 
> los mallos de riglos 0173 r por tomas meson, no Flickr


this place really amazing :nuts: !!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

let me have a look to some thread where I posted some pictures.

It is the largest vertical rock in Spain. Near 350m ... very cool for scalers!!!!
The train approach to it so you can avoid the car (or if you come from France via Canfranc and take the train, you will pass beside them)


It is located in the north east of Aragon and the village is called Riglos


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

To start with, the first message in this page is a photo taken from another side but the next post is with photos taken by me

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281599&page=7


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Extreme sports....http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973346&page=29

post 1134, taken the same day and very close to it


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8757651570/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC04863 por Lara May, en Flickr


DSC04932 por Lara May, en Flickr


Benidorm Terra Mítica theme park rides, Spain por phototouring, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

again the same pics from benidorm


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Zahara de la Sierra, Cádiz (Andalucía)*


ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA por arg264, en Flickr

Vista de Zahara de la Sierra por jose luis naussa, en Flickr

Zahara de la Sierra por Shemsu.Hor, en Flickr

embalse de Zahara por Miguel Angel Garin, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

aby_since82 said:


> Tajo de Ronda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

muy bonita España :cheers1:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

cooll


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

buho said:


> *Tarraco roman aqueduct (Tarragona, Catalunya)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,,


----------

